# This is most likely...



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

our second CHI!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aint he beautyful..? He was only two days old there.
His name is Laramy..dont know if we keep the name yet, but its cute I think.
AND??? Do you guys think he´d go good together with my Bentley baby???
Gosh I am so excited....










xx,


Nadine.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

He's absolutely adorable and I think Laramy and Bentley are great names and go together really well. :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i love the name ....and the puppy looks so cute !!

kisses nat


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

mychisangel said:


> He's absolutely adorable and I think Laramy and Bentley are great names and go together really well. :lol:


Oh I agree!!! How exciting!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

what a perfect little angel


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

He is beautiful....they both have great names.


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

He's adorable. Those names are perfect together. They make a great match. You're so lucky.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Awwww...look at his little feet!! I love puppy feet...I kiss Gizmo's lil feet everyday...LOL...

OMG I have a Chi-foot fetish...LOL :shock: 

He is a handsome fella....I would get him in a heartbeat :love5:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

yes he would go perfect hes a little angel


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

He looks wonderful! How exciting!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwww what a cutie


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Omg he is so cute!!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Awwwww, how cute.... I love the names together, too!! Congrats!! :wave:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awww id snatch him up quick he's a beauty!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Cute Cute Cute.

Leslie


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

He is a beautiful color too!! The name is great..very fitting! I adore Chi feet too :wink:


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks guys.. I am in love too!!!

I am sure Bentley will adore him! His little brother :wink: 

Thats him Mommy..









And thats his Daddy....









xx,

Nadine.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

He's absolutely gorgeous! Of course, I *am* partial to the chocolates.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Awwww! He's adroable!!!! His mommy and daddy are sooo cute too!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Did you think we'd advise you not to get a 2nd chi?  

I've never seen a newborn chi puppy. I can't even imagine how teensy they must be. Laramy is perfectly perfect.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

awwww!!!!!!!! he'd be a perfect lil brother! and i don't like the name, reminds me of cigarettes......


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He is so cute, his mom is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

He is adorable and like the name too. Never would have thought of cigarettes but i know they are some named that. I actually thought of Wy. I love chi feet too I kiss Auggies feet all the time :lol:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Right on ....another chi so soon after Bentley,just awesome and the new baby is so cute and tiny...gongrats and good luck  :wave:


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi guys!

Cigaretts :shock:    
Well, everything works so great with Bentley and he LOVES playing with boys and always crys when we gotta go home...
I am sure he´ll love his babybrother...
Still quit some time to go until the end of september ...

xx,,


Nadine.


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

...I forgott to tell you guys...
One of the main reasons, we said we want another chi is...
WE GOT OUR OWN HOUSE! ***yeah***
End of august we are moveing in, so we are pretty bussy packing right now!
Then they´ll have their own little yard and a whole house to run arround in.  
So we are doppel excited!!!


xx,

Nadine.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

lol yeah laramey it's the branch on the simpson's that marge's sisters smoke. (or my mind isn't working and it just is a similar word)


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Everyone is getting more chi babies! I want another one! :lol:


----------

